

On Teen Sexting: Same Sexism, Different Technology - sizzle
http://theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/06/on-teen-sexting-same-sexism-different-technology/372965/#disqus_thread

======
Tsutsukakushi
Yeah it happens, who cares. It's not like sheltering them in and hiding all
the sexuality in this world would do any good anyways.

